# help, my AQUACLEAR filter stopped working



## pistolgrippump (Feb 10, 2007)

i had an auqaclear filter on my smaller tank and it stopped working...this was after i unplugged it just for a waster change...the instructions told me to do this....i didnt clean it or anything, i just unplugged it...i've had it since september of 06. wasn't sure what happened but i bought another...NOW, my aquaclear filter stopped working on my bigger tank...this was after i unplugged it and cleaned it, but i made sure no water got on anything it wasnt supposed to. what do you think could have happened, b/c i'm really confused. the filter i have on my bigger tank has been with me since october of 06. if i did something stupid, please dont yell at me or verbally slap me...im only human.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

AC are notorious for that, if you don't clean the impeller portion, once in a while they get stuck. Just take a wooded stick, skewer, pencil, what ever and poke it down in the top where you see the white impeller (fan) part. Make sure its plugged it. Always works for me


----------



## pistolgrippump (Feb 10, 2007)

SueM, u must have been sent from heaven b/c u r an angel. i tried what u said, and used a pencil, and it turned right back on. wow. thank you soooo much for ur help, i cant tell u how relieved i am that its working. thanks again.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

gosh dang it and here i kept taking them completely apart to clean them and had one do it to me near bedtime, on a big tank SOB. Thanks for the tip Sue


----------

